# "I went down to the Mardi Gras and they all acks for you...!"



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

"I went down to the Mardi Gras
And they all acks for you,
They all acks for you,
Yeah, they even inquired about you!"

My best friends in New Orleans (all of them!) send me a wonderful surprise every Mardi Gras to remind me of all the great times we have had living in the Sportsman's Paradise of Louisiana.

This, ladies and gentlemen, is the best Mardi Gras King Cake!



This is made with cinnamon, my favorite!



If you have never had a cinnamon King Cake, you must have some before you leave this Earth. It is AMAZING especially with hot coffee!

It ain't too bad with a cold glass of milk after dinner, either!



It came with some purple, gold and green Mardi Gras beads, doubloons, and a prized cup (to pour your favorite drank when you get your drank on)! The ladies love catching the strings of pearls; me, I always catch me some cups!

Some of y'all may not know about Mardi Gras. Feel free to "acks" me anything. Time of your life, kid!


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=aSZzsWRx_IE


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Yeah, I wrote "acks" instead of "ask'd" because that how dem Cajuns sez it!

Acks me how I know...!


----------



## M311att (May 22, 2017)

Randazzo's.....strong. Mckenzies king cake will always hold a place in my heart but most found it kind of dry. But they were the only ones big enough to feed the whole class.


----------

